# Best gfx under 10k



## Akshay Biyani (Mar 13, 2015)

Some dealers in nagpur have quoted me 1)9.8k for zotac 750ti 2 GB oc edition 
2)8.6k for sapphire R7 260x 2 GB oc edition 
Which is the best bang for my buck for next 3 years of 1080p gaming ? Also Pls tell me which is or might be most stable ? (don't want to start an amd vs nvidia war here) 

Btw I can even wait till august if something better arrives for my budget. 

1)Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Antec vp550p

2. What is your budget?
Ans: 10k max 

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1080p

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: i5 4440 (I was a noob....... Should have bought an Fx 6300 and saved some more money for better gfx) 
Gigabyte b85m-d3h
Corsair vengeance 4 GB
Deepcool tesseract sw
Dell s2240l 22 inch
Antec vp550p
Logitech mk220


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

Forget them both for 1080p gaming. You'll have to spend around 16-17k for GTX 960 if you want to play games at FHD resolution for next 3 years.


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Mar 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Forget them both for 1080p gaming. You'll have to spend around 16-17k for GTX 960 if you want to play games at FHD resolution for next 3 years.


Even at low settings 1080p ?  Seriously now consoles seems better option


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

Akshay Biyani said:


> Even at low settings 1080p ?  Seriously now consoles seems better option



What's the point of playing games at low settings on a new PC? 

Anyway, 750 Ti is at the end of its life cycle and will be replaced by 950/950 Ti in coming months.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 13, 2015)

Best Budget Graphics Cards - Entry-Level GPUs
This link gives more or less what you want, as per them both the cards offer similar performance and will allow you to play 1080p at medium settings (not all games)

But if you are looking to future proof your system, you'll have to increase your budget I guess

It's also worth while to say what games you are planning to play, if it's something like dota 2 I think those cards are more than enough


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Just see the difference in performance between similar cards like R7 265 vs. 750ti and decide for yourself.


*i.imgur.com/XxvZ8tf.png

*i.imgur.com/gPdJXxc.png

Source: HardOCP.


----------

